# application



## Gandalf (21 Oct 2003)

I pick one up and Im thinking of going into the reserves for now, until I can join full time. anyway I think im going to go into communications does anyone have any tips or pointers that I can use or what to expect in the reserves in the communications field.


----------



## Kitanna (21 Oct 2003)

I‘m doing the same thing only I‘m a little over half way through my application process. It‘s probably a good idea to be electronically + technologically sound so that you know whats going on. Electronic courses may help if you can get some in High School it‘s always a bonus. Taking computer courses is also a good idea and it always ups your chances for Comms. Make sure you have a good medical background and that your physically fit and you should do fine otherwise, any other questions then just PM me!


----------



## Bert (22 Oct 2003)

This is slightly off topic and only suggested for consideration.  Have you considered attending 
an electronics program at a civilian college?

I‘m not knocking the military education or the MOC training you‘d get in the Reserves.  Civilian
education, and I‘m referring to technician/technologist level education in this thread, is more robust and thorough than the CF POET or advanced training at least in the first few years.  You leave with suitable knowledge to program, perform electronic design, and troubleshoot to the component level of practically any electronic system.  The CF education, primarily in the junior rank courses, focus on the basics and product specific applications.

Both provide good education, but in my opinion, the civilian education is more indepth and useful
because of the basic foundation you get.

You could take an electronic program at a civilian college and then apply to the Forces after graduating.  You get a better salary and appointed to rank of Acting Corporal.  Or you could join the Reserves and attend the college program at the same time.

Once again, your situation, interests, and direction will take you where you want to go.  Just offering this as an idea.


----------



## Gandalf (22 Oct 2003)

well technicaly you could already say I have a basic foundation in programming and electronics,you could say im looking to extend my knowledge but it does seem like a good idea to go to a civilian college. I kind of want to be trained by them and stuff and plus I think the only reason Im joining is because I don‘t want to be like everyone else.


----------



## Kitanna (22 Oct 2003)

Sounds like a good idea to me, I hate being like everyone else. It bothers me. Being different is always important!


----------



## Staff (22 Oct 2003)

If being different is so important, you might want to reconsider your choice of careers (or part-time jobs if you are considering the reserves). Conformity is a major issue in the military and individuals stick out. Things that stick out get pounded back in. Trust me.

    Techs and Sig-Ops can get a signing bonus if they already have a relevant skillset from a recognized educational institution, and yes, they will hang corporal‘s stripes on you, but, you are still in the army. If I see another, civie in uniform fail to salute‘ or even worse, do it with the wrong hand, etc...     Your basic military training is essential to the uniform. Being a corporal is going to be a problem for you if being different is a big deal. Corporals are supposed to know how to act, and be able to act accordingly (particularly when in front of privates).


----------



## Kitanna (22 Oct 2003)

Oh I understand completely. I don‘t mean on duty and such. I have different interests then most people. I‘m a corporal in Air Cadets I assure you that I make sure my Cadets come to attention and salute every officer who passes them. My cadets know the drill and I know everyone must be under the same deal. I was on the Drill Team last year and we won Regionals 4 years in a row. Conformity is not a problem.


----------



## Gandalf (22 Oct 2003)

though it would be nice I was not really planning to be corpral or even get really high in ranking, that really does not matter to me, I just want to do cool things, things that "civilian" people never get a chance to do, or expirence.


----------



## Kitanna (22 Oct 2003)

Yeah, I wanna become an Officer either in Army or Air Force. The Military is a good way to experience new things and make life interesting. It‘s a good idea.


----------



## Korus (22 Oct 2003)

But it can also be really boring, depending what you get yourself into.. You really need a vested interest in what you do, and you won‘t really know what it‘s like before you get into it..


----------



## ggranatstein (22 Oct 2003)

Comms is a great trade. I am a Log Officer in a Comms res unit. Ask me any questions!


----------



## fusilier955 (22 Oct 2003)

Or you could go infantry if you are looking for a bit of fun...


----------



## Deleted member 585 (22 Oct 2003)

fusilier955... PLF, eh?  Good to see you here.  I was a LMN in 723 until ‘99.  Currently waiting for a position in the line trade in the regs.  It‘s a slow march, though.  ;-)

Cheers.


----------



## Gandalf (23 Oct 2003)

see originally I wanted to be in infantry, then I thought to my self it would be a waste going into that field because I know so much about computer/electronics, so I picked a job that my skills are worth using in.


----------



## fusilier955 (23 Oct 2003)

i wanted a challenge that was not for everyone so i went for it.  and boy, did i ever get it.  hey nice to hear that St.Onge, did you happen to know a guy from my unit named Wiffen (he may have been there before you left), he is an officer now, but he was a MCpl when he came.  shout back if that rings any bells.  Cheers.


----------



## D-n-A (23 Oct 2003)

> Sounds like a good idea to me, I hate being like everyone else. It bothers me. Being different is always important!


if you like being an individual so much, why you enlisting in the army?


anyways, S4,if your still interested in the Infantry, but wanna be a Sig Op
I dont know if you can do this in the Reserves, but in the Regular Force, you can try to get attached to an Infantry Unit


----------



## Gandalf (23 Oct 2003)

yea im still in a toss up between the two, but I have another question, Canada has special forces??
other than JTF2?? This came to mind when I was looking at my application and where it asks my parent to sign there are 3 check boxes that say Regular Force, Reserve Force, and Special Force, what are the "special forces"


----------



## D-n-A (23 Oct 2003)

Special Force would be , like the Canadians who got sent over to Korea

the special force listed on the app, isnt the "special forces" like what your thinking of


as for any other "elite" units within the CF, aside from JTF2, I dont know


I‘ve heard that the Naval Boarding Partie‘s are supposed to be the canadian equivalent, to the US Navy SEALs, but I dont know how true that is


----------



## fusilier955 (24 Oct 2003)

i believe combat divers would be the closest to navy SEALs.  ships boarding parties do searches of ships, making sure that certain regulations are up held.  ie- not smuggling goods, drugs, people, etc.  they also get some fancy kit, like kevlar frisking gloves, and are trained to something close of a MP in the way of what is legal and illegal, and what they can and cant do.


----------

